# pff halloween party



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

i know we just had a get together last weekend but seeing as halloween is coming up, who wants to have another party? :letsparty


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nobody interested?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

it could happen. Maybe have it at gilligans the wednesday before halloween?


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

SOUNDS LIKE A REASON TO PARTY. HEY, BIGB. JUST LOGGED ON SINCE YOU CHANGED AVATAR AND SIGN. THAT GUY DANCING IS FRIGGIN FUNNY. LOL


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I would be up for it.. however... me and my kids help out at Hellview's haunted house up off of Blue Angel.. its a charity event for The Ronald McDonald house..... Follow the signs... Its our 10th annual event... everyone needs to come check it out.. Open Thursday, Friday and Saturday.... Its an awesome haunted house.. you wont be upset...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

How much is it to get in said haunted house? Also Are the signs all over blue angel?


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I believe 6 bucks for adults 4 for kids.. its off of blue angel and bellview.. signs were up but we took them down because it was going to rain.. but it will be going back up..


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

you volunteer there? i live at the bottom of the hill on bradley! i remember when we first started it, i was best friends with their daughter ashley for the longest


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep me and my kids help there.. I have the "loud" ashley lol... I am friends with one of there best friends and she got me started helping Steve and Ro....


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea man steve is a great guy, i remember when they first moved in that house and ashley hit my brother in the head with a rock right before the haunted house started


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

I think a fish fry/fishing session on chikn bone or something like that would be a lot of fun. Id be down..



Halloween day i'm throwing a music festival called spookfest. if you want more details PM me i don't want to be a shameless self promoter. ha

atleast not too much of one.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea guys spookfest is gona be awsome.. its gona be a great show


----------

